# Here's some inspiration...



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

...for you sign makers. Should sell well. :grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Snork (to borrow a phrase)


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

:grin::grin:>:grin::grin:>


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Tried that and it didn't work! lol
Nice sign!!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Now that's funny, almost. My first was a bear (being polite) but my second an angel. Me, I was different both times. Almost 31 years with my angel and I wouldn't change a thing except move the time we met sooner.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Took me three times to get it right. But, the third one has lasted 48 years.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I once needed to file a claim against Boeing over an employment matter. The law firm they engaged was “Payne & Feare, attorneys at law”. This was a real firm in Southern California. Always thought is was a great name. I won.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Took me three times to get it right. But, the third one has lasted 48 years.


First one was a nympho, The second was Bi-Polar,only got it half right, for 35 years.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"The second was Bi-Polar,only got it half right, for 35 years."
-Herb

Heh...you wake up in the morning wondering who (which/witch) your partner is for the day.


----------



## username1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Better than "Dewey, Cheatham and Howe"!


----------

